# My oscar is an odd one...



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

Anyone else have an experience with their Oscar attacking the thermometer or the heater in a tank? It seems like if he thinks its not supposed to be there, he will go ape bananas on it and tries to eat it... or at least bite it in half. I've read that they like to rearrange their tanks to how they see fit so maybe he is just trying to do that. I'm kinda worried about him fighting with the heater tho, since I've had bad experiences with heater malfunctions before.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

so I just read an old post that has thefishguy talking about not having a heater...
i like that prospect
(hint hint if your reading this thefishguy) :lol: 
how big/old do they need to be before you would remove it from the tank?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

One year. 

You can also get yourself a piece of PVC pipe and drill a million holes in it to try and help to protect the heater. Just keep a close eye on the temps now because they can destroy the heater and cook themselves... :roll:


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

cooked fish are never a pleasant thing to see.... at least in the fish tank that is.
My fiances peacocks were killed when it stuck while i was at work, i'm just glad she didnt have to clean it up.

Thanks for the idea about the pvc pipe, i'll give it a try


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've used brick before too... But it takes up a lot of room...


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

The fact that my oscar used to like to destroy heaters, it's the whole reason I did my DIY sump. All I had in the tank was the overflow and a diy PVC spraybar.

Another option would be to go with a titanium heater like the ones Azoo makes. The only thing in the tank is a titanium element and an independent probe, all the moving parts and fragile bits are outside of the tank on the cord.


----------



## funnyjew2 (Dec 24, 2010)

My Oscar does the same thing, he also takes bites out of my output nozzle too. I have a Marineland Stealth 300W It's Oscar proof and fish cannot burn themselves. Typical Oscar behavior


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

I think i decided to do an inline when i switch him over to the other tank
Just need to let it finish cycling


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Why not do an instant cycle?


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

instant cycle?? i'll have to google that


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Essentially you're using everything from your current tank to start up the new one. Gravel, filter media, decor, water. Anything that's got beneficial bacteria on it or in it. Including the fish!


----------

